# My r32 GTR and a little of my previous cars



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought I'd put a small thread up about my previous cars, leading to my current r32 gtr. 

Some may know my last couple of cars, here they are with a few of the spec 'high lights' written.

my first 200sx, forged ca greddy td06 25g turbo kit coilovers rota grids (loved this car, more with its stock engine at stage 3 lol, forged engine let go  ) 










My old r32, Forged rb25det hks gt3240 coilovers volk wheels wing exit exhaust (first forged engine blow up  then rebuilt it)










My sil80, bride interior sr custom 16" 10j steels (awesome car, but wasn't quick enough, though now I wish I'd kept it)











My current r32 bought with a forged engine tomie pistons, twin gt2860's and looked like most gtrs (brought from Andy F (but again engine blow up after just 260 miles so was rebuilt into this)

Right heres some pics people kindly took at japfest the cars first outing, cheers everyone :thumbs:


















































































Turbo funnel fitted 




























The spec: 

Spec is 

Engine rb30det

Tomei Uprated Cams
Adjustable cam pulleys 
Cosworth 1.5mm headgasket 
Rb30 Cambelt 
Rb30 Block 
Oil restrictors (in block)
Cp Pistons 
Spool (I-beam) rods 
ACL race series mains 
ACL race series big ends 
Jun crank collar 
R.I.P's 4wd adaptor plate 
Trust sump baffle 
Custom oil pickup
JDM Garage Oil drain kit
N1 Oil Pump + Gaskets
N1 Waterpump + Gaskets
Garret T04R turbo with .96 housing
Custom aeroquip oil return
HKS manifold 
HKS 70mm wastegate 
HKS Screamer pipe 
Custom 4" down pipe (heat wrapped) 
Turbo funnel
Trust Racing Spark Plugs Grade 8
gen nissan full rebuild gasket set
Tomei Uprated Fuel Pump
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator with Braided Hoses
650cc Injectors
Link g4 closed lamba control etc
Apexi Boost Control solinoid
HKS Intercooler with HKS Hard Piping Kit
Custom 3.75 exhaust with HKS back box 
Laminova Uprated Radiator
Laminova Uprated Oil Cooler with Full Stainless Steel Braided Lines
Uprated Silicone Top and Bottom Radiator Hoses
Trust Remote Oil Filter Relocation Kit with Braided Hoses 
Magnetic sump plug
K&N Oil filter 
silkolene 10 50
Powersteering res relocated 
washer bag for screen wash 
catch tank
Cooling panel

Running gear

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch (TS2BD)
Low mileage gearbox supplied by JDM garage
Redline shockproof oil 
Refurbished Plates, Release Bearing and Slave Cylinder 
Tein Mono Flex Coilovers with New Top Mounts (locking collars removed)
Nismo Front Adjustable Control Arms
Trust Front Adjustable Strut Brace
Rear strut brace
JDM garage Hi cas lock out kit (rose joints)
Syklab Torque Controller
4WD/RWD Engagement Button
Diff oil
R33 GTR Front and Rear Brembo Brakes
Uprated Brake Pads
Braided Brake Lines 
Fully Undersealed 

Wheels 

Work xd9's 17" 9.5J et18 
60mm spacers on rear 
40mm spacers on front


Interior 

6 Point Cusco Roll Cage
Bride brix drivers seat and rail 
Bride brix passenger seat and rail
Takat 6 point harness's 
Dashboard Cowl for two gauges 
Greddy Boost Gauge/EGT 
Greddy Fuel Pressure Gauge
Greddy Oil Pressure Gauge
Greddy Oil Temp Gauge
Greddy Water Temp Gauge 
Aem air to fuel gauge
Kenwood stereo with ipod connection
Keys Racing Deep Dish Steering Wheel
Nismo gear knob

Exterior 

Gtr front bumper 
Gtr bonnet with custom holes lol
Nismo Intecooler Shroud
Vertex sideskirts 
Rear over fenders
Trust rear spats 
Gandor Mirrors (electric)
De spoilered bootlid 
Custom green metalflake 
Carbon fibre exhaust shield 

Unfortunately (can you guess) my new Rb30 engine let go during mapping 4 weeks ago  

After several phone calls etc, the garage is rebuilding it labour free, the gtrshop (who supplied the forged short block) supplied a new crank and bearings (The company that built the engine have been useless), bigs thanks to the companys that stepped up to sort the engine :thumbs: So the engine is in the process of being prepped for a rebuild, can't wait to drive it again.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mate gotta say fair play to ya ...not somthing that I'd do to my bonnet, but hey sure as he'll looks different and really brings out the muscle in the beast!!

Double thumbs up....


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Like Mad Max's car on crack!

Love it!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

You have had more engines then iv had hot dinners lol!

Loving the stance look on your cars.


----------



## gt-r v-spec (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks stunning Mark, hope the rebuild goes to plan and you have some good luck for a change. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Absolutely Love this 32!!!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

gillsl500 said:


> Mate gotta say fair play to ya ...not somthing that I'd do to my bonnet, but hey sure as he'll looks different and really brings out the muscle in the beast!!
> 
> Double thumbs up....


ha ha cheers  Lol Needs must with the bonnet lol, just wasn't enough room :chuckle: Bonnet not finished mind 



Trev said:


> Like Mad Max's car on crack!
> 
> Love it!


lol Thanks Trev 



furrywoolyhatuk said:


> You have had more engines then iv had hot dinners lol!
> 
> Loving the stance look on your cars.


Lol tell me about it  hopefully this one will be the last of it  

Cheers mate, I'm actually pleasently surprised by the comments I've had on here :smokin:



gt-r v-spec said:


> Looks stunning Mark, hope the rebuild goes to plan and you have some good luck for a change. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, appreciate it, i hope soo too 



Dean_Lee said:


> Absolutely Love this 32!!!


Cheers mate


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Lowest r32 I've ever seen!
What's to stop stuff going into the compressor housing?
Bad-ass!!!

Bob


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

fourtoes said:


> Lowest r32 I've ever seen!
> What's to stop stuff going into the compressor housing?
> Bad-ass!!!
> 
> Bob


lol Its infact impossible to go lower the suspension arm is resting on the strut top  (looking for a way round that currently, as I'd like it to sit like my last r32) 

Currently mesh, but will be run on the road with a filter material over the mesh too  

Thanks  Glad you think soo


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the best Gunmetal BNR32 i have ever seen...look so nice so deep...its soooo Low...BÄM I love it


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Toho said:


> This is the best Gunmetal BNR32 i have ever seen...look so nice so deep...its soooo Low...BÄM I love it


Thanks toho  but my cars green lol, my first r32 was gunmetal, and the bonnet on this one currently is ha ha  

Glad you like it, have a feature coming up once the engine is completed with banzai


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I think that bonnet would look the fcking tits with a racing plexi glass cover. Monster car. good work


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice mark. looks the dog!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow thats one mean ass 32!

Ive seen your other 32 before, possibly when you owned it - I once followed it into a show and it was spitting flames all over the carriageway, absolutely mental.


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

paul creed said:


> I think that bonnet would look the fcking tits with a racing plexi glass cover. Monster car. good work


Thanks Paul, glad you like, not sure what you mean about the cover? have you got a pic? 



nightcrawler said:


> very nice mark. looks the dog!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Thanks mate  


dan-hipgrave said:


> Wow thats one mean ass 32!
> 
> Ive seen your other 32 before, possibly when you owned it - I once followed it into a show and it was spitting flames all over the carriageway, absolutely mental.


Cheers Dan, Yep that'd be me (as I built the car then broke it for parts  ) I'd guess that was goodwood breakfast meet  Was a bit of a barbeque ha ha will try and find the videos :chuckle:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Last couple of engine parts should be with me on tues (big thankyou to JDM garage for supply, and Dave from the gtrshop for contiuned help) Hopefully the car will be back on the road within the next 3 weeks  

Also looking into ways to lower the front more, new full slam panel brought which look pretty neat, just a few little touchs being done too things, such as removing the rb26 from the cambelt cover etc


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Stanced up lovely m8


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice turbo


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Rocketbunny6666 said:


> Stanced up lovely m8


Cheers Mate  



John Mathewson said:


> Nice turbo


ha ha pretty isn't it :chuckle:


----------



## Ady682 (May 3, 2007)

loving the stance, the wheels look so much wider than 9.5s


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

must be the rawest r32 I've ever seen!
gotta love it :d


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Ady682 said:


> loving the stance, the wheels look so much wider than 9.5s



Thanks mate  Yer quite a few people have said that  There currently for sale for wider ones 



Yves said:


> must be the rawest r32 I've ever seen!
> gotta love it :d


Cheers bud, little different to the norm


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

That is the lowest r32 i've ever seen


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

davidr32gtr said:


> That is the lowest r32 i've ever seen


Lol Thanks David, due to the suspension arm sitting on the strut tower its the lowest you can get an r32 gtr


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Something like this Mark, but bigger. 

http://www.italianreplicacarclub.co.uk/cdata/17042/img/17042_3146298i.jpg


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice engine and spec, styling wise....jury is still out for me


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks 'kin hard mate! I like it.
Do all RB30s sit as high in the 32, or is there a reason on yours?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

^^ all RB30's sit higher than STD


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

paul creed said:


> Something like this Mark, but bigger.
> 
> http://www.italianreplicacarclub.co.uk/cdata/17042/img/17042_3146298i.jpg


Ah I see, thats pretty neat  Thanks Paul, think I may look into that :thumbsup: 



alloy said:


> Nice engine and spec, styling wise....jury is still out for me


Thanks mate, yer I totally undstand, fairly extreme, looks much better IMO in person 



Jimbostir said:


> Looks 'kin hard mate! I like it.
> Do all RB30s sit as high in the 32, or is there a reason on yours?


Thanks Jim  yer there're about 4cm taller than the rb26 block


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

Your car is so sick. Do you destroy the underside of your car often?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Crone said:


> Your car is so sick. Do you destroy the underside of your car often?


Cheers again Crone  Not to bad mate, I always have my exhaust's raised and all joins (flanges) removed  so clearence is as good as possible


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

the 32R Very nice


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

ALmansoori said:


> the 32R Very nice


Cheers AL, but can't help but think your spamming to 50 lol


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

this must be a nightmare to drive on uk roads?? 2mph over speed humps?? still looks very nice!!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

SAMI said:


> this must be a nightmare to drive on uk roads?? 2mph over speed humps?? still looks very nice!!


Lol its not bad really mate, when the car works I use it daily  But Speed bumpsdo take a little bit of negotiation :chuckle:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Some new wheels, unfortunately I only have the sellers pics at the mo, will upload mine asap  









































































Wheel specs are 

Front: 18" 11J et-24 

Rears: 18" 13J et-25 :smokin:

What do you think?


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Saw these on dw Was thinkin about them myself the thing that put me off was where the valve is.


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Rocketbunny6666 said:


> Saw these on dw Was thinkin about them myself the thing that put me off was where the valve is.


yer I thought that but in person its not noticable, and they look IMO amazing :smokin:


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

That good then m8 gonna get alot of poke with these 

Been looking at some -3 17x12 but think the poke will be to much


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

New rb30 in, picked up yesterday, some very quick snaps




















































































Hope thats enough pics lol 

Still a few bits to do, but getting there


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

BEAST!!! This car is ****ing crazy i think. Love it, its very marmite lol. i'm happy you sorted it pal.


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

How much wider are the rear overfenders m8


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks very crazy, its awesome :runaway::runaway:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

ho ho we need some videos of this beast please :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

VIDEOS!!!!! I bet is sounds savage!


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

one of the best r32 ive seen :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Very scary looking R32 mate! I bet everything moves over for you! I take it she's been resprayed green and that it isn't an original Nissan colour?


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks impressive


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

stevegt1 said:


> BEAST!!! This car is ****ing crazy i think. Love it, its very marmite lol. i'm happy you sorted it pal.


ha ha, yer marmites a good way of describing it lol, thanks mate 



Rocketbunny6666 said:


> How much wider are the rear overfenders m8


Not sure bud, there gtst overfenders, but we 'packed' them out to get the rear wheels to fit under



sädde said:


> Looks very crazy, its awesome :runaway::runaway:


Cheers mate 



glensR33 said:


> ho ho we need some videos of this beast please :thumbsup:


Not fully mapped, but as soon as it is I'll get some



Gigjam said:


> VIDEOS!!!!! I bet is sounds savage!


Only on a basic map at the mo, but turbo sounds lovely spooling up :chuckle:



kaddyT78 said:


> one of the best r32 ive seen :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks kaddy  



BAD GTR said:


> Very scary looking R32 mate! I bet everything moves over for you! I take it she's been resprayed green and that it isn't an original Nissan colour?


Lol yer it does seem to make people pull over as soon as they look in there rear view mirror  Yer apparently theres a company in japan that used this and another as demo cars and this is ther trade mark colour (can;t remember the name now) Will be recieving a respray in the same colour.



weskereric said:


> Looks impressive


Cheers


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*wow*

just as many others have said really mean stance mate,lovely.id love to run mine lower but just wouldnt get it out the driveway!!bet you cant wait to get the full map put on a,bet it will go like a bullet rain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Loving it, those rims are crazy wide.

Was your old r32 road legal with the side exit exhaust or is it a screamer pipe of sorts?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

:bowdown1: wow thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi and WOW! What a nice r32 with an awesome stance too.

Your rb30 has a very similar spec to mine! I've got the ACL bearings and spool internals too.

I also had the T04R but have now replaced with T04Z chra after it broke.

The T04Z chra can now be bought quite cheaply from Garrett. You can use the same housings.


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, love the way ya car lookss, don't find many GTR's with the stance of this thing.....!!

Are ya planning to take to the Ring, or any other track for that matter, to see how it prrforms against similar powered cars???

Remember, the GTR's rep is built on performance, handling and sticticion that is unmatched by almost any other car.

There not ment to be show ponies.....................................................?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

herman said:


> just as many others have said really mean stance mate,lovely.id love to run mine lower but just wouldnt get it out the driveway!!bet you cant wait to get the full map put on a,bet it will go like a bullet rain.:thumbsup:


Thanks Herman, its not as hard to drive this low as you'd think, fairly compfy too  I can't mate hopefully happening next week  



Sinbad said:


> Loving it, those rims are crazy wide.
> 
> Was your old r32 road legal with the side exit exhaust or is it a screamer pipe of sorts?


Cheers mate, erm I believe the exhaust postion was fine, but the noise was obscene :nervous: 



qad said:


> :bowdown1: wow thats nice :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup: 



godzirra said:


> Hi and WOW! What a nice r32 with an awesome stance too.
> 
> Your rb30 has a very similar spec to mine! I've got the ACL bearings and spool internals too.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, sounds cool, you got a build thread? 

Thats my plan when the t04r expires  

What aort of power are you running? 



TTOBES said:


> Hey, love the way ya car lookss, don't find many GTR's with the stance of this thing.....!!
> 
> Are ya planning to take to the Ring, or any other track for that matter, to see how it prrforms against similar powered cars???
> 
> ...


Thanks, you certainly don't lol 

The car has been built with drifting/fast road use in mind, it is far faaaaaaaaaar away from a show ponie lol I use my cars very hard, I understand it doesn't follow the expected line for gtr's but at the time I brought the car with its tomie engine for the spec, didn't care if it was a gtr or a gts, as it was always going to be run in rwd  I apperciate that the car is very low so most people suspect its just for show, but I use my car daily, you just have to modifiy the car in ways that allows you to keep some clearence and full steering lock etc etc  

Hope that explains


----------



## rbdett26 (Oct 23, 2011)

sick car bro luv it!!!


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

what an angry 32 !! nice mate !!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

rbdett26 said:


> sick car bro luv it!!!


Lol thanks mate 



bucharest said:


> what an angry 32 !! nice mate !!


Cheers :thumbsup: 

Couple of pics after cleaning 

Front grill and new indicator back on  










Little bit lower 










Dissssssssshu  










Thought I'd sort out a more basic spec list with most of the mods on there, will add to it as i remember more (add to it lol) 

*Engine*

RB26 head
Tomei Uprated Cams
Adjustable Cam Pulleys 
Cosworth 1.5mm head gasket 
Splitfire Coilpacks 
Iriduim Sparkplugs

RB30det Block 
Oil Restrictors (in block)
CP Pistons 
Spool (I-beam) Rods 
ACL race series mains (std)
ACL race series big ends (std)
RB30 Crank
JUN Crank Collar
R.I.P's 4wd Adaptor Plate 
RB26 4wd Sump
Trust Sump Baffle 
Custom External Oil Pickup
Custom Oil Return For Turbo Into Sump
JDM Garage Head Drain Kit 
N1 Oil Pump Modified To Run External Pickup
N1 Water Pump 
Geniune Nissan Full Rebuild Gasket Set

Garret T04R Turbo With .96 Housing 
Turbo Funnel 
HKS Manifold (strengthened/braced)
HKS 60mm Wastegate/Screamer Pipe (Vent to atmosphere) 
Custom 4" Downpipe (heat wrapped) 
Custom 3.75 exhaust with HKS back box (flattened sections for clearance)
HKS Intercooler with HKS Hard Piping Kit
SFS Inlet Pipe

Laminova Uprated Radiator 
Laminova Uprated Oil Cooler with Full Stainless Steel Braided Lines
SFS Radiator Hoses
Trust Remote Oil Filter Relocation Kit with Braided Hoses
Catch Tank
Full FRP Cooling Panel
K&N Gold oil filter
DW Sump plug

Tomei 255 Uprated Fuel Pump
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator with Braided Hoses
650cc Injectors

Link G4 ECU (launch control, anti-lag etc) 
Apexi Boost Control solenoid

*Running gear*

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch (TS2BD) 
Redline shockproof oil 
R32 GTR 4wd box (low mileage)
Tein Mono Flex Coilovers 
Nismo Front Adjustable Control Arms
Trust Front Adjustable Strut Brace 
Rear strut brace
JDM garage Hi-cas lock out kit (rose joints)
Cusco Steering Arms 
Sub Frame Locking Collars

*Brakes*

R33 GTR Front and Rear Brembo Brakes
Yellow stuff Brake Pads
Uprated front discs
Braided Brake Lines 
Cusco Brake Stopper

*Wheels* 

Image Custom 3 piece wheels 
Front: 18” 11J -24J 255 35 18 
Rears: 18” 13J -25J 295 35 18 
Gold STEEL wheel nuts

*Exterior * 

Gtr Front Bumper (N1 ducts)
Gtr bonnet with custom holes 
Nismo Intecooler Shroud
Vertex Sideskirts 
Trust Rear Spats 
Rear Overfenders (packed out for extra clearance)
Gandor Mirrors
De spoilered/badged bootlid 
Custom green metalflake 
Carbon Fibre exhaust shield 
Front wings spaced out


*Interior* 

6 Point Cusco Roll Cage
Bride brix drivers seat and rail 
Bride brix passenger seat and rail
Takata 6 point harness's 
Dashboard Gauge Cowl 
Greddy Boost Gauge/EGT 
Greddy Fuel Pressure Gauge
Greddy Oil Pressure Gauge
Greddy Water Temp Gauge 
AEM air to fuel ratio gauge
Kenwood Stereo (ipod connection)
Keys Racing Deep Dish Steering Wheel
Nismo gear knob
Syklab Torque Controller
4WD/RWD Engagement Button

Think thats it lol  

Things on the to do list  : 

Fit quick shifter 
Another oil and filter change (motul 15w 50, K&N oil filter) 
Get rear back box removed for straight pipe  (have a feeling it may restrict power) (poss full custom system by JDModified)
Sort out scrubbing on full lock 
Proper mount for relocated powersteering res

After that lot full Map by 2bartunning, had hope to get it done sooner, but cars had a couple of coolant leaks etc so want it 100 percent before taking it. 

Front cam cover re-powdercoated 
Full respray in the metal flake green 
new front arches  
Powdercoat wheels (still not sure about this may ask for a photoshop)
Drive the absolute **** out of it :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

*.*

What sort of camber you running front/rear?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Crone said:


> What sort of camber you running front/rear?


Not sure mate, as its yet to be tracked, I'll let you know once I have :thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

looks fantastic man 
are you going to run into trouble running different size tyres tho


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

glensR33 said:


> looks fantastic man
> are you going to run into trouble running different size tyres tho


Thanks Glenn  

Currently I would, once moving to 30 profile on the rear it should be fine to return to 4wd mode  I drive the car in rwd :thumbsup:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Hadn't realised how long it had been seen I'd updated this!! 

The following is taken from another forum as progress has been made so i hope it makes sense  


Had my Banzai shoot the other day  was awesome :mrgreen: They spent hours getting all the shots, looked great on the little camera screen, really can't wait to see them  magazine will go out on the 3rd week of december

Only took two photos lol neither of my car :lol: 

Joe (editor of banzai) turned up in a Honda civic type-r Mugen 2.2, lovely looking car  










Pick of phil the photographer 








[/QUOTE]

Magazine will be out on the 15th December  

Last time I drove it unfortunately it split a coolant hose under the inlet manifold, so was taken by the aa on a beaver tale (minus front bumper lol) 

Thought you'd find how wide it was on the truck funny :mrgreen: 



















In a slight change I Got a cool 4" alloy intake pipe to replace trumpet, 4" black silicone connector, and just sorting a 4" airfilter (see below), which is going to require some more angle grinder action to the bonnet :lol: as pipe will stick out the bonnet for a bit irate: :mrgreen: 

The cars currently have a couple of engine flushes and oil changes. the turbos coming off to be checked (rebuilt upgraded if nes), gasket replaced, and flange rewelded, new oil presuure gauge being linked in. 

Then. . . . 

Mapping  


Right eventually decided on what filter to go for, went with a Jetex airfilter, rated to 824bhp, 102mm intake flange :mrgreen: 

turbo etc coming off mon/tues, and will take it from there 

Ment to put a link to the filter 

Jetex Performance Exhausts - Suppliers of Sports Exhaust Systems, Custom Exhaust Parts, Sports Catalytic Converters and Replacement Aftermarket Catalytic Converters, Air Filters and Induction Kits 


Soooo the other day I pulled off the T04r . . . . 


Its ****ed  (looks like the last engine killed, judging by a few things, but was a little tired prior to fitting any) but it does explain a couple of things which is great 

So dropped it off to *TurboDynamics* for a rebuild and complete gasket set  so plan was it would come back all lovely and new :mrgreen: 

Also just brought another Apexi ECV :mrgreen: Goin to be fitting that in a slightly 'unusual' way  Will get pic's up once fitted, its going to be very cool I think though  

Simon manage to get the awquard coolant hose off from under the inlet manifold, so have sent pic to JDMgarage for a new one  

Still awaiting alloy pipe and new filter to arrive to build up the new induction kit, and new 'holes' in the bonnet :mrgreen:

next update 

Unfortunately turbo dynamics came back to me saying the turbo was 'unservicable'  (anyone want a T04R)



soooo I've recently nought something for the car . . . . . 





















































 :mrgreen: 

HKS T04Z with .81 ex housing Should match my twin scroll HKS manifold nicely  

(will be running a 1mm restrictor and a pre turbo filter)

Some other bits 










102 diameter Intake pipe  










102mm Silicone PIPE 



















Used ECV soon to be fitted unusually lol 


Right a little progress Fri  The turbo, downpipe and heat shield arrived  

So a couple of pics of it 'placed', had the man that can come out and measure up for some braided oil and water lines  they'll be here monday as will the coolant hose that the car went in for  




































An idea of induction pipe 









Best idea of the day :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Now running a smaller powersteering res so that I can have more room for the filter and pipe work  

Filter arrived today, 

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit this filters big lol 

My trainers are size 13 by the way  hmm more angle grinding to the bonnet I think :lol: 










Oil and water lines made uptoday  No pics yet, pic update Fri hopefully  

Thanks Mark 

Right update time  

Worked our arse's off finishing car for christmas  (thanks Simon Cadnam garage :beerchug: ) 

Did 250 miles up to northampton and back day after boxing day, new turbo and intake sounds awesome :lol: :mrgreen: Turbo chatter is insanely loud big smiles all round  

Pics, I apolygise engine bay is disgusting dirty, water marks, gerally covered in **** lol Will get decent pics up later, but i know you guys are impatient :lol: 

New turbo and intake in bay, the HKS T04Z is water cooled as well hence the new water lines  



















Turbo poking through (ordered some more metal sheet so will be redoing the hole surrounds) 



















Right thre next picture is the Apexi ecv (exhaust control valve), this is unfinished still did more work to it, and simon made up a new cable too didn't get any finished pics but will soon, use your imagination :lol: Looks in the metal completly mental lol which IMO is perfect :mrgreen: work really well too, as a 4" to 3.75 to 4" exhaust with no silencers can be rather loud lol 










Hope you guys like 

Updated spec list  

*Engine*

RB26DETT head
Tomei Uprated Cams
Adjustable Cam Pulleys 
Cosworth 1.5mm head gasket 
Geniune nissan head bolts
Splitfire Coilpacks 
Iriduim Sparkplugs

RB30DET Block 
Oil Restrictors (in block)
CP Pistons 
Spool (I-beam) Rods 
ACL race series mains (std)
ACL race series big ends (std)
RB30 Crank (unground)
JUN Crank Collar
R.I.P's 4wd Adaptor Plate 
RB26 4wd Sump (custom take off's)
Trust Sump Baffle 
Custom Oil Pickup
Custom Oil Return For Turbo Into Sump
JDM Garage Head Drain Kit 
N1 Oil Pump Modified To Run External Pickup
N1 Water Pump 
Geniune Nissan Full Rebuild Gasket Set

HKS T04Z Turbo With .81 Housing 
HKS Turbo heat shield 
HKS Manifold (strengthened/braced)
HKS 60mm Wastegate/Screamer Pipe (Vent to atmosphere) 
Custom braided water lines
Custom braided Oil lines (with 7mm restrictor on feed)
Massive Jetex filter 
4" Intake pipe
Custom 4" Downpipe 
Custom 3.75 exhaust going to 4" after rear axle (no silencers)
Apex ECV welded to rear pipe
HKS Intercooler with HKS Hard Piping Kit
SFS Inlet Pipe

Laminova Uprated Radiator 
Laminova Uprated Oil Cooler with Full Stainless Steel Braided Lines
SFS Radiator Hoses
Trust Remote Oil Filter Relocation Kit with Braided Hoses
Catch Tank
Full FRP Cooling Panel
HKS Pink oil filter
DW Sump plug

Tomei 285lph Uprated Fuel Pump
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator with Braided Hoses
650cc Injectors

Link G4 ECU (launch control, anti-lag etc) 
Apexi Boost Control solenoid

*Running gear*

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch (TS2BD) 
Redline shockproof oil 
R32 GTR 4wd box (low mileage)
Tein Mono Flex Coilovers 
Nismo Front Adjustable Control Arms
Trust Front Adjustable Strut Brace 
Rear strut brace
JDM garage Hi-cas lock out kit (rose joints)
Cusco Steering Arms 
Sub Frame Locking Collars

*Brakes*

R33 GTR Front and Rear Brembo Brakes
Yellow stuff Brake Pads
Uprated front discs
Braided Brake Lines 
Cusco Brake Stopper

*Wheels* 

Image Custom 3 piece wheels 
Front: 18” 11J -24J 255 35 18
Rears: 18” 13J -25J 295 35 18 
Gold STEEL wheel nuts

*Exterior * 

Gtr Front Bumper (N1 ducts)
Gtr bonnet with custom holes 
Nismo Intecooler Shroud
Vertex Sideskirts 
Trust Rear Spats 
Rear Overfenders (packed out for extra clearance)
Gandor Mirrors
De spoilered/badged bootlid 
Custom green metalflake 
Carbon Fibre exhaust shield 
Front wings spaced out


*Interior* 

6 Point Cusco Roll Cage
Bride brix drivers seat and rail 
Bride brix passenger seat and rail
Takata 6 point harness's 
Dashboard Gauge Cowl 
Greddy Boost Gauge/EGT 
Greddy Fuel Pressure Gauge
Greddy Oil Pressure Gauge
Greddy Water Temp Gauge 
AEM air to fuel ratio gauge
Kenwood Stereo (ipod connection)
Keys Racing Deep Dish Steering Wheel
Nismo gear knob
Syklab Torque Controller
4WD/RWD Engagement Button 
ECV Control lever


Only other things to note is how shit the steering lock is lol need to do something about that  

Riiiiiight things thats it, thanks to those who made it to the end of that massive update  

Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I like pictures.. but i also like videos. Can you take a video of it um driving up the road


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Glen said:


> I like pictures.. but i also like videos. Can you take a video of it um driving up the road


Me too  yep as soon as it's mapped there will be vids :thumbsup:


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

mate can u use a better pump than the n1 ? how bout a nismo ? i would hate to see u have a failure in this beautiful machine dude !!!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

bucharest said:


> mate can u use a better pump than the n1 ? how bout a nismo ? i would hate to see u have a failure in this beautiful machine dude !!!


Cheers for the concern mate, yer tomei pump would be better, but with that in mind my rev limit is going to be 6800-6900 so the N1 should be more than ample :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

really like the style mark what wheels are those in the latest pic?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

GT-GARAGE said:


> really like the style mark what wheels are those in the latest pic?


Thanks mate  

The custom Image split rims, and will be for sale very soon :chuckle:


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good spec, nice looking beast, although, is it actually legal to have things sticking out of the bonnet like that not to mention those rather sharp looking edges?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Why on earth you breaking, is there another project on the horizon?


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

One Insane R32GTR Mike ! Wow looks awesome, like the others can't understand why on earth you would sell this beast ! 

What was the reason for alle the engines blowing up ? and the first RB30


----------



## meerkat8701 (Mar 21, 2010)

jesus christ and i thought i was unlucky! gtr looks proper sick and ill bet it went like shite off a stick wat with all them goodies you had in there while it lasted anyway.... feeling your pain man good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## coogy (Mar 16, 2012)

i have the mag this was featured in , you have had some bad luck with that car mate from reading your feature . shame it has to be broken.


----------

